# New Renault Fluence - €15,800



## PTO (16 Apr 2010)

Hi All,

Renault are offering the new Fluence for 15,800 with the scrappage deal and a 5 years warranty.

I know from this forum that reliability has been a bit issue in the past with Renault - has it improved any in recent years?

I've been a big fan of Japanese cars so it would be a risk for me but this seems like a very tempting offer. Haven't driven it yet but like the looks. There isn't anything similar looking that I know of in Nissan, Toyota and the Mazda 6 is outside my price range.


----------



## Padraigb (16 Apr 2010)

I saw one in a showroom this week when I was picking up my new Mégane. It's quite a big car, looks solid and fairly impressive, a lot of car for the money. But it has the same engine as the Mégane, so it won't be a performance car.

My pre-purchase research suggests to me that Renault have improved reliability on the Mégane (my research was focused on the car I was thinking of buying). I'd be cautious about the reliability of any new model.


----------



## Bronco Lane (18 Apr 2010)

It's funny but Renault was one on the companies that I put on my blacklist, promising myself that I would never do business with them again after the way they treated me, years ago. Looking back over the handful on my list I am pleased to say that I kept my promises to this day.  I am sure that Renault have moved on as have the other companies but there is just this nagging feeling in the back of my mind that if I ever do business with them again and something goes wrong I will be saying to myself "I told you so".


----------



## Ails76 (21 Apr 2010)

I bought one today - the 106bhp Tom Tom edition. So far I'm well impressed - tons of kit for €24600! That's the on the road price before I traded in my 3 year old car. I never considered a Renault because of their reputation but I couldn't pass this one up - I thought it was worth the risk to buy a car, with no reviews, euroncap rating etc but with more kit then you could shake a stick at, at a fantastic price - not to mention 5 year warranty/5 year AA roadside assist. (2010 Mondeo I looked at had 2 years, less kit and more expensive!!) I only have the car a day, so if it goes wrong (I hope not as I love the car!) I'll post it here 

Happy motoring everybody!!


----------



## Boyd (21 Apr 2010)

Padraigb said:


> But it has the same engine as the Mégane, so it won't be a performance car.



LOL, at 110/140BHP clearly not , looks nice though.


----------



## Firefly (21 Apr 2010)

Ails76 said:


> I bought one today


 
Congrads on your purchase! Happy motoring.


----------



## kushrova (22 Apr 2010)

I think its an impressive car. I drove a Megane Coupe for the last 4 years and never had a single problem(it was a '00) . A couple of months back I was going for a new Megane Hatchback. A great scrappage deal. I changed my mind in the end and completely upgraded to a brand new Renault Laguna Coupe. Its an incredibly stylish car and has every extra you could think of. Its a 2 litre 150bhp. I got a great deal, €29,500 including the extended 5 year guarantee. It was an offer I couldnt refuse and well below the RRP. And I didnt even have to trade my old Megane in. I ended up selling that for €1500. Happy days.


----------



## savic04 (29 Apr 2010)

Ails76 said:


> I bought one today - the 106bhp Tom Tom edition. So far I'm well impressed - tons of kit for €24600! That's the on the road price before I traded in my 3 year old car. I never considered a Renault because of their reputation but I couldn't pass this one up - I thought it was worth the risk to buy a car, with no reviews, euroncap rating etc but with more kit then you could shake a stick at, at a fantastic price - not to mention 5 year warranty/5 year AA roadside assist. (2010 Mondeo I looked at had 2 years, less kit and more expensive!!) I only have the car a day, so if it goes wrong (I hope not as I love the car!) I'll post it here
> 
> Happy motoring everybody!!




did you get the usb stcik or is it phono's for ipod etc in the stereo.


----------



## tosullivan (30 Apr 2010)

this car looks very boring compared to the megane...
Renault prices these days with scrappage are hard to beat though


----------



## Purple (30 Apr 2010)

Ails76 said:


> I bought one today - the 106bhp Tom Tom edition. So far I'm well impressed - tons of kit for €24600! That's the on the road price before I traded in my 3 year old car. I never considered a Renault because of their reputation but I couldn't pass this one up - I thought it was worth the risk to buy a car, with no reviews, euroncap rating etc but with more kit then you could shake a stick at, at a fantastic price - not to mention 5 year warranty/5 year AA roadside assist. (2010 Mondeo I looked at had 2 years, less kit and more expensive!!) I only have the car a day, so if it goes wrong (I hope not as I love the car!) I'll post it here
> 
> Happy motoring everybody!!



Is it as big as a Mondeo?
 I also have Renault on my black-list (and Nissan since they are French owned).


----------



## Pique318 (30 Apr 2010)

106bhp in something that size would send me to sleep !
Cars are getting bigger and bigger and the engines are going the other way.


----------



## galleyslave (30 Apr 2010)

Firefly said:


> Congrads on your purchase! Happy motoring.



first post and raves about the car - wonder if they work for a dealer!


----------



## savic04 (30 Apr 2010)

tosullivan said:


> this car looks very boring compared to the megane...
> Renault prices these days with scrappage are hard to beat though




looks better then the Megane IMO, and anyway, isnt it just a bigger version in a saloon model..


----------

